# Television - Are you tuning in?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*Television - Are you tuning it?*​
No - I don't watch any TV. 116.67%Not Really - I might tune in occasionally. 233.33%Yes - I have a set group of programs that I watch regularly. 350.00%Heck Yea! - The remote never leaves my hand!00.00%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm just curious how many of you guys watch television regularly and how many have given it up?

In the last 5 years, we've had satellite for 1, and cable for about 8 months. I never watch any of it. Not even the news (that's the reason I stopped watching in the first place!)

I probably catch a movie or two a year, and will sometimes download a documentary on the Apple TV to watch on my kids' big screen. Overall though, TV just isn't for me.

How about you all? I'm going to be the computer geek I am and post a poll. Hope ya'll don't mind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I watch it, not to much, but I do watch. Love the "Big bang theory".


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I watch it, not to much, but I do watch


What are you watching? I've actually come to the conclusion that some TV in the evenings before bed might actually be a good thing for me if it's the right program. Always curious what others are watching. (You don't have to tell me about your skinamax obsession!







)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I watch movies, "The big bang theory", UFC, the news, baseball, is on more than I watch it as I am usually doing something else at the same time, the history channel has some good programs on, like, "top shot". My wife (when she is in town) likes "the office" and "king of queens" and "the gates".

No skinamax here just basic cable.

What type of TV do you think might be good for you before bed ? (is this where YOUR skinamax comes in) comcast in austin says your accont is maxed out.


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

History, Science, military, football(collage), VS, TCM and the outdoor shows sometimes, but most of those aint worth watching half the time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

History, Science,Documentary's, the odd movie, hockey, nature but other than that if its summer time the tv is beside me and I'm on PT, 16-18 hr. days take its toll.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Mostly the Outdoor channel, News, Nascar and Forensic Files. Some football during the season although I Dont Live for it.


----------

